# Can I take FE exam?Do I need take Testmaster course



## flowsnow991 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey,

I just register in EB today.

I am foreigner work in Houston. I have never been studying in USA , But I have my Master Degree in Chemical engineer! I can take FE exam in Texas! Does anyone meet this situation before? If you know, could you just give me some suggestion?

Buy the way, I bought the FE review manual and start to read it. I think the difficult thing I ever met is english. I have to open dictionary the same time as I am studying! It take too much time for me to pay attention it. I know Testmaster provide FE exam course, I don't know if I need to take the course also. If any one have that experience before, could you give me some suggestion also.

Here thank you very much!

Annie


----------



## flowsnow991 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry, I guess I type wrong sentence, I was asking " Can I take FE exam in Texas? " Does any friends meet this situation before, could you give me some suggestion?

Thank you very much!

Annie



flowsnow991 said:


> Hey,I just register in EB today.
> 
> I am foreigner work in Houston. I have never been studying in USA , But I have my Master Degree in Chemical engineer! "Can I take FE exam in Texas"! Does anyone meet this situation before? If you know, could you just give me some suggestion?
> 
> ...


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 23, 2009)

Check with the Texas Boad of Professional Engineers.

This is their website. You can either search the site for an answer, or just email or call them and ask.

http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/

Good luck!


----------



## flowsnow991 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you very much for suggestion!

I did call them today, texas board said I can register FE exam right now. I need to do my certification evaluation later! Hope I can take exam in October.

Thanks again!

Annie



MechGuy said:


> Check with the Texas Boad of Professional Engineers.This is their website. You can either search the site for an answer, or just email or call them and ask.
> 
> http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/
> 
> Good luck!


----------

